# Batman: Arkham City



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2010)

The epic trailer: Batman: Arkham City Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Hugo Strange Reveal Trailer | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

*This game and this trailer is pure win!*

The story's lookin' kickass! Don't know what more epicness The Dark Knight Rises holds. Can't wait for both!

*installs Arkham Asylum* Yippee!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Two Face and Catwoman, a deadly combination. This will definitely be one of the most awaited sequels in the coming year. Hope it doesn't release between too many AAA titles.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2010)

^Even if it releases, this game itself is a AAA title. So, I don't think it's sales will ever be hurt. This is a unique game. It has it's own.... I don't know what to say.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

It's not about the sales, it's about the time allotment. A similar thing happened during this summer, when we got a sh*t load of games in the month of May. Alan Wake and Red Dead Redemption in the same month. You have to choose between 2 titles which are equally drool worthy. 

Anyhoo, I don't think Arkham City would have any such problem, since I'm a Batman fan and this game would automatically take precedence over any other title.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2010)

This is going to be way better than the first part. The video got me all pumped up about the game. Too bad it's still 8-9 months away.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

^^
Sunny i thought you were not a batman fan cause you're here to kill him.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 12, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Even if it releases, this game itself is a AAA title. So, I don't think it's sales will ever be hurt. This is a unique game. It has it's own.... I don't know what to say.



Thats not the way Corporates think. People have to purchase game by paying 60$. And if there are couple of games in the month which have following.. then there will be a concept of choosing between games(even though he wants to play this particular game), in customers. And, Corporates want to avoid that choosing game. They want to be in a safe side, where every one who is willing to buy the game might just go out and buy.. without scratching their head about other games that are releasing that month. That is the reason why we have seen many games pushed to next year. Well, this and other few reasons.


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for arkham city, arkham asylum simply rox


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2010)

seems much better tha Arkham Asylum....also the batman seems a bit different as he was in Asylum....the trailer is awesome!!!!! i wonder why don't they make animation movies...they will do a great business...also the AC-Brotherhood trailer was awesome....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 17, 2010)

the trailer was made by blur studios...they've never disappointed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2011)

Geez, this looks awesome! Cannot wait!

First Batman: Arkham City Gameplay Footage


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

The trailer does look good. I am waiting for this one.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2011)

wow... gameplay looks promising..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

I liked this one better

YouTube - Batman: Arkham City GDC 2011 Interview (PC, PS3, Xbox 360)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 22, 2011)

"*nice of you to say so...but you of all people should know, there's plenty wrong with me*"

i got goosebumps when joker said it......grappling from rooftop to rooftop is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great... waiting for it 

Well before that I will finish Arkham Asylum/ I am stuck in it since 6 months  at some 53%.


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2011)

Why's and who's of Batman- Arkham city


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

when will it released???


----------



## ajayashish (May 12, 2011)

When can we expect this title


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> when will it released???





			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> When can we expect this title


Release Date: *Oct 18, 2011* (US)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2011)

*Batman: Arkham City Plan/Map Released*

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/8550/supersiteblueprintflat1.jpg

Original High Resolution Link: High-Resolution Link

Source: Arkhamcity.co.uk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2011)

Looks big nuff.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Hmmm.... There is also the map of Arkham Asylum so I think we will get a chance to there too.


----------



## sameer.pur (May 13, 2011)

Wow.... good information it is.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

*Batman: Arkham City Campaign Details*
Batman: Arkham City's campaign length has been revealed.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow Catwoman is hot in the game. 

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248751_10150633506825436_13892765435_19132583_809461_n.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 10, 2011)

Catwoman Trailer:

[youtube]zpHHcC9-rPc&feature=relmfu[/youtube]

and YES, she is a playable character.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="]and YES, she is a playable character.[/QUOTE]
OMFG.... She is freakin hot in the trailer...Can't wait for to play with her...I personally liked that kissing blow.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2011)

and DAT ASS!


----------



## quan chi (Jun 12, 2011)

No porn talks here please.
Btw Bayonetta!


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2011)

quan chi said:


> No porn talks here please.



Where ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 12, 2011)

quan chi said:


> No porn talks here please.



wait...where??


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ I guess he was pointing towards ethan's comment.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep and before anyone jumps the gun, he was kidding.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys we are going to have Robin in this game. He is a retailer exclusive. This can't get better first Catwoman and now Robin Awesome.
Source


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2011)

^I hope they don't make Robin wear that red undy over the green suit. I just hate that outfit. Yuck!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> ^I hope they don't make Robin wear that red undy over the green suit. I just hate that outfit. Yuck!


I guess they are. Saw a screenshot on IGN..


----------



## quan chi (Jun 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I guess he was pointing towards ethan's comment.





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yep and before anyone jumps the gun, he was kidding.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

It would be interesting to play as Poison Ivy, what the christ with Robin as playable character :/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2011)

I would rather play as Alfred than play as Robin. Never liked his character in general.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I would rather play as Alfred than play as Robin. Never liked his character in general.



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/99/Alfredoriginal.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> I would rather play as Alfred than play as Robin. Never liked his character in general.


He is not a essential character of the game at this time. You'll only get him by pre ordering the exclusive content. And there are only two missions with him so...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2011)

Robin revealed

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/117/1177294/batman-arkham-city-20110620041627252.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2011)

^Yahoo, no green undy,


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Yahoo, no green undy,



the package will also contain a red skin for robin........so the undy might be still there


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2011)

^Well, that doesn't matter now.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn he looks better than Batman to me.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 26, 2011)

I just got the Batman Arkham asylum from Gamersgate for just Rs 272/- . The P* copy with me was too buggy and I had to leave it midway. I hope I can use my genuine keys with the older copy and update it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 26, 2011)

Activate it over steam.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Activate it over steam.



It is not a steam supported game. The key can't be activated over steam. I wish it were a steam game


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2011)

Riddler revealed

*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Games/B/Batman%20Arkham%20City/Everything%20Else/Riddler%20promo%20art/riddlerpromoart_image--article_image.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

Now who is this Riddler anyway??? Pardon me I am not a batman follower. I haven't any cartoon of batman ever.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Now who is this Riddler anyway??? Pardon me I am not a batman follower. I haven't any cartoon of batman ever.



He is one of Batman's villains.....

here are some more screenies...


*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Games/B/Batman%20Arkham%20City/Bulk%20Viewers/360_PS3_PC/2011-03-16/057_RiddlerBackTVs--screenshot_viewer_medium.jpg

*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Games/B/Batman%20Arkham%20City/Bulk%20Viewers/360_PS3_PC/2011-03-16/Riddler--screenshot_viewer_medium.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

So he must be someone who talks in puzzle I take it. Its good that we are going to solve some nice puzzles in the game now. I would love to see his puzzle language in case he have any.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So he must be someone who talks in puzzle I take it.



didn't u played AA..& unlocked the Bio of Riddler abt who he is?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Preordered this. 

Well any multiplayer is there in this game?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> didn't u played AA..& unlocked the Bio of Riddler abt who he is?


Don't remember actually. I rarely used to see the Bio.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Now who is this Riddler anyway??? Pardon me I am not a batman follower. I haven't any cartoon of batman ever.



Riddler a.k.a edward nigma is one of batman's major arch enemies and can also be considered as a super villian. He has an outstanding intellect and sets devious plans through riddles as clues.

Check *here* to know more about "The Riddler".


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ Thanks that was very informative.
Read the whole about him and seems like this game is gonna be epic with his puzzles. Looking forward to see his puzzle language in Arkham City.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

i wonder with all these characters at once...how long will be the gameplay????


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 1, 2011)

please sum1 answer my query.// is there any multiplayer in arkham city?


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> please sum1 answer my query.// is there any multiplayer in arkham city?


Arkhan Asylum didn't have multiplayer. Doubt it's going to change for Arkham City. But then there are always conspiracy theorists and rumourmills.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> please sum1 answer my query.// is there any multiplayer in arkham city?


AFAIK No. Also developers haven't confirmed the MP and this is a kind of game where MP is not very lovable so I guess end product won't have a MP


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^hhm lets see.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2011)

12 Minutes gameplay footage:

[youtube]hBXDHznD83g&feature=player_embedded#at=53[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice one Ethan. Graphics and gameplay are very good as I expected.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2011)

latest piece of concept art of Robin

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/118/1180689/batman-arkham-city-20110705030040035-000.jpg

Senior Concept Artist Kan Mutfic has given the "final word" on the team's vision for Robin. Here's what he had to say: 

"We wanted to create a Robin that players would identify as a contemporary character and move away from the traditional "Boy Wonder" image that most people know. Our vision of Robin is the one of a troubled young individual that is calm and introverted at times but very dangerous and aggressive if provoked. The shaved head is inspired by cage fighters, because we thought that Robin might be doing that in his spare time to keep him on his toes. Still, we kept all the classic trademarks of Robin's appearance, such as the red and yellow colors of his outfit, the cape and the mask. 

We really hope that people will discover our Robin as one of their new favorite characters in the Batman universe. He is back and he means business." KAN MUTFIC, JULY 2011

source-->IGN


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2011)

The Riddler Trailer:

[youtube]SZJjsw2_4KQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2011)

OMFG! Look who else Rocksteady has included in Arkham City. It's freakin' PENGUIN and Solomon Grundy. 

Trailer:

[youtube]1g39nrY7Dks&feature=player_embedded#at=43[/youtube]

Also presenting, Talia Al Ghul:

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/4115/70687655.jpg

Good god. Now I really can't wait for the game any more. Release it now dam it!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ Me too. You know why?

A solomon grundy boss battle will be like an icing on the cake. Hope they won't make it like killer croc boss battle in the previous game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Who the hecks this "Talia Al Ghul" chick ? Never heard of her. Someone new ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2011)

She's Ra's al Ghul's daughter. If you have seen Batman Begins, then you'll be familiar with Ra's al Ghul. In the comics, she has a long history with Batman. They both have a son together; Damian Wayne. I think Sunny can shed more light on this. My comic memories are completely wiped out.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ Ethan, solomon grundy looks ferocious. It will be an epic boss battle. Even killer croc looks puny besides grundy.
The fighting mechanics have also improved a lot from the previous game. So are character models and environment.

This is a sure shot contender for GOTY.


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Who the hecks this "Talia Al Ghul" chick ? Never heard of her. Someone new ?


lol..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW...Can't wait for this. That video is nice but that girl is HOT.


----------



## Alok (Jul 23, 2011)

^^If u don't want to wait. Go to cd parlour and buy CatWoman:movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Ethan, solomon grundy looks ferocious. It will be an epic boss battle. Even killer croc looks puny besides grundy.
> The fighting mechanics have also improved a lot from the previous game. So are character models and environment.
> 
> This is a sure shot contender for GOTY.


Grundy looks highly intimidating. With so many villains being thrown in, I hope it doesn't turn out to be an over-kill. Rocksteady have said that they are planning DLC episodes to this game too. This will definitely be a GOTY contender. 

Pre-order alternate costumes:

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/2049/70601739.png


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the first and last one.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2011)

i liked the first, third and the fifth one(from left)

some more screenies for the alt Batman outfits....

*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Daily/2011/08-Aug/02/Batman%20Arkham%20City%20alt%20costumes/batman-alt-costumes--article_image.jpg

*Batman:Beyond*
*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Daily/2011/08-Aug/02/Batman%20Arkham%20City%20alt%20costumes/batman-beyond-arkham-city--article_image.jpg

*Batman:Earth one*
*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Daily/2011/08-Aug/02/Batman%20Arkham%20City%20alt%20costumes/batman-earth-one--article_image.jpg

*Batman:Animated series*
*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Daily/2011/08-Aug/02/Batman%20Arkham%20City%20alt%20costumes/batman-the-animated-series-arkham-city--article_image.jpg

*Batman: Dark Knight returns skin*
*static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Games/B/Batman%20Arkham%20City/Everything%20Else/Collector%20Edition/arkhamcitycollector_darkknightreturns--article_image.jpg

Source-->gameradar.com


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

Waiting for Oct 18, 2011 ! 

Looks brilliant


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2011)

so many legendary characters in one....so much too handle....can't wait for this game....awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG! The first one is awesome. Me wants.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2011)

Since catwoman is being featured both in the game as well as in the upcoming Dark knight movie...thought i shall post the pic in this thread itself....

Presenting '*CATWOMAN*' and she is none other than the beautiful and my fav Anne Hathway...

*moviesmedia.ign.com/movies/image/article/118/1186306/first-look-anne-hathaway-as-catwoman-20110805051456359.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

So this cat woman is also in next Dark night movie??? LOL would she be driving batman's bike. 
I would see the movie for sure.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So this cat woman is also in next Dark night movie??? LOL would she be driving batman's bike.
> I would see the movie for sure.



yea...she looks hot


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2011)

and we have Mr. Freeze's Reveal Trailer:

[youtube]nTR5T0UdbJo[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh god why I didn't ever saw a cartoon movie before or read the comics of Batman. Now who is Mr. Freeze. Does he uses ice as his powers ??? 
This game has just too many villains and heroes and of course the Catwoman.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2011)

It's never too late to watch the Animated series you know. It's officially available on DVD right now. If you need a crash course, just watch the previous movies. Although some of them are complete disgrace to the Batman franchise, you'll get a basic idea of most of the villains.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr.freeze.....awesome!!!!!!!! I wonder how long the game is gonna be???


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2011)

Omg this game just keeps on getting better and better. 
Freeze looks so uber cool. Would be one crazy boss battle with a crazy icy foe.

I'm damn sure that this will surpass the boss battles in the critically acclaimed hit *"batman arkham asylum"*.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2011)

Batman arkham asylum also had a plethora of enemies but the main focus was on joker.Bane,killer croc,harley quin,poison ivy,scarecrow,zsasz.
But all of them were only used as a boss fight! Take the eg of zsasz he wasn't even a part of the boss fights!

These nefarious characters also have stories of their own past which are quite intriguing.Using them only for a boss fight is a complete waste. But still considering the story of the arkham asylum it was quite agreeable.

However it seems this time also they have a similar intention.Anyways wont comment more as nothing else is divulged about the story.
But i am not that much interested for this one as i am for hitman absolution or uc3.

.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

With so many villains included in this part, I hope they let batman fight with all. Last time I was so disappointed. Specially with the fight with Croc. That was shame in the name of bossfight.

And, if they let us fight against all, the gameplay length would be double than the previous one.

b/w, carry forwarding previous installment's setting seems to be norm now; is there any such chance with Arkham City too? Do I need to search for my save games of the previous game?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2011)

^^The game is more or less 8 hrs. Batman: Arkham City story to last up to 8 hours -- PlayStation Universe

and for your next query that is only for RPGs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, thats really value for money, no ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2011)

*Arkham City to Have 2 Hours 40 Minutes of Cutscenes*



> UK ratings board the BBFC have just announced their rating for Batman: Arkham City. Similar to its prequel, Arkham Asylum, the game will carry a 15 rating. As well the rating they have also revealed the game's cutscene run time. "When submitted to the BBFC the linear elements within the work had a running time (eg cut scenes) of 165m 0s (2 hours 40 minutes)." We decided to take a look at BBFC's rating for Arkham Asylum and learnt that the game only contained a cut scene run time of "28m 58s."
> 
> Not only is Arkham City 4-5 times the size of Arkham Asylum but it seems that's the case for the cut-scenes as well!



Source: Batman Arkham City &bull; Arkham City to Have 2 Hours 40 Minutes of Cutscenes


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome, now the story experience will be even better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 18, 2011)

*‘Batman: Arkham City’ Screenshots Show The Madness of Mr. Freeze'*:

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/2295/batmanarkhamcitygamesco.jpg

Source: ‘Batman: Arkham City’ Screenshots Show The Madness of Mr. Freeze | Game Rant


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

brilliant!!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

quan chi said:


> ^^The game is more or less 8 hrs. Batman: Arkham City story to last up to 8 hours -- PlayStation Universe
> 
> and for your next query that is only for RPGs.



only 8hrs!!!
how much was batman:aa core gameplay hours then...4hrs?!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting the screenshots *allwyndlima*. 


Can't wait for this game.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 18, 2011)

@ gameranad
Yes man, do watch some old Batman movie, they are crap but you will get an idea about the villans. Comic and animated series rocks btw but may be not available now 

@ all
Ive heard in the past that Batman is not good? He has done some wrong stuff against Superman?


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 18, 2011)

^ 

Can anyone PM me or post the link to Batman comics or animated series?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 18, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> only 8hrs!!!
> how much was batman:aa core gameplay hours then...4hrs?!!


That depends on what difficulty you are playing it and how you are playing it.
100% completion (solving riddler's problem and collecting trophies etc) takes approximately max 12 hrs i think.Otherwise i read somewhere people completing it within 6hrs.
For me also i think it took almost same.
Btw 8 hrs core gameplay is enough for a single player campaign.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

quan chi said:


> That depends on what difficulty you are playing it and how you are playing it.
> 100% completion (solving riddler's problem and collecting trophies etc) takes approximately max 12 hrs i think.Otherwise i read somewhere people completing it within 6hrs.
> For me also i think it took almost same.
> Btw 8 hrs core gameplay is enough for a single player campaign.



man it took me around 20-22 hrs or something at about 70%(normal) !!
and i never felt like i got stuck at some place or something is taking more time than normal


----------



## quan chi (Aug 18, 2011)

^^WTF were you doing so long roaming?? anyways completed it months back dont remember exactly but it took me around 5-6 days playing approx 1hr each day.Yes on normal.

even these guys completed 100% in 12 hrs.*xbox360.ign.com/articles/101/1016701p3.html


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

^ confirmed with my brother ...he says he finished in 8 -10 hrs...

wtf maybe ...i felt it to be long because i played only 1-2 hrs at a time ...and it took almost a week...didnt have gamplay tracker ...in those days...

btw iirc that was my first game on my new pc ...gaming almost after a gap of 4-5 years


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 19, 2011)

I want batman's running animation to be a bit more ..... "less-funny-looking".


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 20, 2011)

For those wondering about the length of the game:

*Batman: Arkham City Up To 40 Hours Long, Map 5 Times Size Of Asylum's*



> Paul Crocker, lead narrative designer at Rocksteady has revealed to NowGamer that Batman: Arkham City will be longer and bigger than Akham Asylum.
> 
> Speaking with Crocker at Gamescom, he told us, *"We have the single player game with the full narrative, and for that you're talking about the 20-25 hour mark. But if you want 100 per cent complete, with finding all 400 Riddler trophies, finding all the cameos, then we reckon that's at least 40 hours of gaming."*
> 
> ...



Source: Nowgamer

New Joker Art Work:

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/723/33468244.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats real nice that game is much longer than previous one. 
Also good to see that Legacy of Heath Ledger is still alive even after his death.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

Do this game still prevent AMD cards from applying AA just like its predecessor? In that case I will drop this game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think so. Also in previous game a patch was released which allowed to apply AA through CCC.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 20, 2011)

*@ skud*

You'll miss a lot compared to *aa* if you do that. The game has a lot lot more than that to offer.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I don't think so. Also in previous game a patch was released which allowed to apply AA through CCC.




Performance was still very bogus, afair. Also turning on aa through CCC is not exactly the ideal option.

It would be better if they implement FXAA like FEAR3, it can be turned on in AMD cards also, although it's a nVIDIA technology.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2011)

400 riddler trophies?!!!! It would take me years to finish it.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> *Performance was still very bogus, afair.* Also turning on aa through CCC is not exactly the ideal option.
> 
> It would be better if they implement FXAA like FEAR3, it can be turned on in AMD cards also, although it's a nVIDIA technology.



What are you saying? Choose your words properly buddy.
No offense....

I have the game installed still and its performing flawlessly in my 5750 and there's hardly any aliasing to notice.
It will be a piece of cake for your 6950.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I also played it on my 5770 and it ran pretty smoothly. Although I didn't tweaked those AA settings from CCC. But I gotta say that it performs much better in Nvidia and thats not good. They are supporting one company and leaving other for dust eating thats ridiculous. I hope Arkham City won't follow that line and would be neutral in that case.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I also played it on my 5770 and it ran pretty smoothly. Although I didn't tweaked those AA settings from CCC. But I gotta say that it performs much better in Nvidia and thats not good. They are supporting one company and leaving other for dust eating thats ridiculous. I hope Arkham City won't follow that line and would be neutral in that case.



as long as its Nvidia Physix written game then brighter for Nvidia & darker for ATI


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have a problem if game slightly performs better on Nvidia or AMD for that matter but when performance difference is easily differentiable then I am pissed off with developers. You wanna write Physix no problem go ahead but don't piss off AMD customers. Thats all I am asking from them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, when nvUdia pays big $$$ for the game to be exclusively coded for their stuff, the other group will definitely suffer and vice versa is also true, mostly anyways.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 22, 2011)

I really agree with the dragon here  .... where mostly I judge a game by the gameplay and not only by the aesthetics..... Batman is a game that is all about experience and the feel.... this...is...so....bleeping....bad!!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2011)

New skin for the boy wonder 'Robin' also he is gonna be a playable character....cool...waiting for the Robin gameplay reveal video...

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/59ec6b5e1e4ffe4f9d4a93c05026311edec71389.png__491x363_q85_crop_upscale.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Wow looks uber cool.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

The first one is much better than others. Although all looks good but last one looks kinda lame to me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 23, 2011)

The middle one is the best.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2011)

All three are meh


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the 3rd one. Doesn't look like the part of a superhero game, but that's where it looks appealing.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ The 3rd is robin's original outfit in comics as well as the animated series.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

Who cares what was his original as long as first 2 looks badass.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2011)

first one looks good...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Middle one is better...coz its differentiable with Batman...where as 1st one is like batman avatar...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah third one is classic Robin , but I like the middle one.

Anyone remember the old Batman show on Star plus (now Star World)? 

Nanananananananana........BATMAN!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 16, 2011)

New villain.... *DEADSHOT*

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/119/1194783/batman-arkham-city-20110915112732376-000.jpg

New gadgets and new villains...
[YOUTUBE]4VtyA-zey6s[/YOUTUBE]

Source-->IGN


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like this game will have all characters from batman.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Shaping up nicely.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

Joker is looking damn good than previous one the art work is looking better than the previous title . After what happen in the previous title joker is looking very
dangerous this time and he is recover very fast ,how we find in this title .
I like the second robin in the row he looks uber cool,thats how he is looking in batman & robin(1997).Batman & Robin (1997) - IMDb. Robin character is played by(Chris O'Donnell) he looks same as the second one. so in my thought if the second one play the robin he is watchable in this title  

l


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2011)

shyte got delayed for PC


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 21, 2011)

No,not this one mates eagerly waiting for this one . Now on what date it will be available in PC . can anybody have any link .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Delayed? Yeah Baby. I'm feeling good just this one because prolly it release after my exams. Yipee.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 22, 2011)

ya its delayed 4 pc ...... will com out in november .... :/


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 24, 2011)

can anyone know in November on which date it will be released .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Delayed? Yeah Baby. I'm feeling good just this one because prolly it release after my exams. Yipee.



Same here bro. But damn in december there is exam again.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

^same here , in december.............


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2011)

Rocksteady has confirmed that their Batman: Arkham series will continue after Arkham City.
Rocksteady: More Batman Coming After Arkham City - Xbox 360 News at IGN


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

This series is their trump card how can they just leave it after 2 games. I expected this.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 14, 2011)

Nightwing DLC to be made available....it will feature Nightwing as a playable character

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/oct/batmandlc_121045335874_640x360.jpg

Source-->Tech2


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2011)

Man how many playable characters are there. Batman, catwoman, robin and now him. Too many.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ I just hope they introduce enough unique moves for each character and not just replace them with  similar animations (catwoman's whip and batman's grapple,etc as said in skoar! this month  ) otherwise it doesn't make a real difference.. however if the dlc is free its ok  (i doubt its free)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2011)

Catwoman is included in standard version also but for robin you need to buy robin edition. But still PC is long way to go.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

Catwoman actually has her own set of missions in this game. On the X360 version, you need to enter the online pass code to redeem the DLC and play her missions. I'm currently playing without her, as I'm more interested in the main storyline.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 14, 2011)

IGN gives it 9.5!!!!!!! Amazing! 
Batman: Arkham City Review - PlayStation 3 Review at IGN


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2011)

So the game is freakin awesome right ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

The game is beyond friggin' awesome. It has so much more stuff to do, besides completing the main missions. Exploration is the key out here. The city is huge. They have ditched the traditional mini-map and used a direction bar on the top of the screen, which is a really idiotic move.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 14, 2011)

^You're playing it on xbox right?  idk but i too can't wait.. but the pc version is going to be out in November.. s**t!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah 23 nov thats nearly december.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 15, 2011)

oh no! that late? f**k i have exams..!!! didn't expect rocksteady to take the ubisoft path... i know they are saying they are polishing the pc version to make it look better, but.... you know, it sucks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

First off, apologies for the delay. I had been so absorbed in playing this game for the past 2-3 days, that I almost forgot to post it's first impressions. Anyway, I'll try to focus on some points which I have enjoyed, appreciated and also point certain flaws of this title. Feel free to comment or point out any inaccuracies in it. 

Now we all know how Rocksteady had revived, what once a nearly-dead Batman video-game franchise, by treating us with Batman: Arkham Asylum back in 2009. It was a dream come true for fans of the caped crusader and was applauded by everyone. We yearned for a sequel and now we have it. With Arkham City, they have upped the ante and promised to deliver a dark and adventurous journey. I'll try to cover as much as I can, but unfortunately I have to cut down on revealing too much about it's storyline, since almost everything would end up being a spoiler. Trust me, the characters and content they have revealed till now, is nothing compared to what is about to greet you in this game. It's filled with surprises. So keeping that in mind, let's proceed, shall we?

Arkham City takes place a year after the events of the first game. We see Quincy Sharp (former warden of Arkham Asylum) is now the new Mayor of Gotham City. He takes the entire credit for stopping Joker and crippling his devious plan at the Asylum. With the Asylum being shut-down, Sharp takes over a large portion of Gotham's slum-dwelling areas and converts it into one massively guarded prison called, Arkham City. This city has been dumped with inmates from both; Blackgate Penitentiary & Arkham Asylum. In this city, prisoners are allowed to roam freely, with just one rule; no one would escape this place. Any attempt to escape would be met with death. To control these lunatics, Sharp entrusts Dr. Hugo Strange to "govern" this area and keep the notoriety level low. There is also a private military firm called Tyger Security brought in to watch over this city. This is just the surface story. In the other corner of this devil-forsaken city, we have an internal war brewing between Two-Face, The Penguin, Mr. Freeze & the Joker. To reveal each of their stories would be a huge give-away, so it's better if you guys experience it while playing the game. The whole plot is made up brilliantly and could easily be conceived as a comic-book, or comprised of animated short episodes.

I'll now touch on the gameplay aspect. Just like it's predecessor, we have all the good stuff making their come-back and then some more. By good stuff returning, I'm referring to the combat system, gadget usage, boss battles, riddle solving and espionage. Now here's the biggest change, it's turned into an open world environment. While Arkham Asylum was linear and had restrictive area to explore, Arkham City is HUGE and you're free to explore it and grab main/side missions at your will. To make it even more interesting, we have RPG elements sprinkled, albeit in minor doses. The game now allows you to collect experience points, level up and spend it on enhancing your gadgets, learning new combat moves and upgrading your body armour. You can gain XP in combat, completing main and side missions, collecting Riddler's trophies etc. At certain points, you'll be allowed to play as Catwoman. She has her own set of missions and trophies. As I have mentioned before, the game doesn't have a mini-map anymore. It has a direction bar on the top of the screen. The main map allows you to set custom waypoints, which in turn will have a Bat signal on that spot for easy navigation. You have main missions showing up in green icons and side missions in blue. Since they have introduced open world environment, we need an efficient traveling system, don't we? YES we do and NO, we don't get to ride the Batmobile or the Batpod or well, any vehicles in general. You have to rely on your trusty ol' grappling hook and your cape to carry you through this city. You can grapple, float and dive-bomb your way through the entire city. You also have a set of Augmented Reality Training (ART), as a part of the side mission, to hone your navigational skills. Detective mode is also back, effective use of which, allows you to plan your attacks strategically and scan the entire environment for interactive objects. Vast set of gadgets are available at your disposal to even put James Bond to shame. You have everything from a Remote Electrical Charge to Freeze Blast, regular Batrang to a remote controller batrang, Explosive gel to Smoke Pellets. Get the picture? You're not just the Dark Knight, Rocksteady has prepped you up adequately to take on every single one of the conniving thugs in Arkham City.

Let's move on the graphics department now. No matter how much we speak of Unreal Engine 3's limitations, it's tech seems to impress us on various occasions. Arkham CIty craves for exploration and it begs for detailing. Although, the textures and objects continue to be dull looking, the detail provided to each area of the city is mind-numbing. As a night only set-up, the game's out-door visuals are just as stunning as it's in-doors. Lighting is another praise worthy spectacle in this game. Character models are ingeniously constructed and you can literally view Batman's suit tearing up in various places after each battles progression. Visit city's thug ridden streets, it's museum, the abandoned railway terminals, the steel mill, destroyed church or the city hall, every area has great deal of authenticity and creativity displayed. Virtually no bugs or performance issues have been encountered in my 10 hour playthrough. It delivers stable 30fps on the 360. Physics effects seem to be on low and no signs of screen tearing either. I'm sure PC users will be in for a treat, while amping up the visuals in full HD and with PhysX.

I'll move onto the sound and voice-acting part now. Sound effects are amazing. Every last details, right from your punches to the enemies to the bats flying out after the fight, from thunder sounds to shotgun blasts. I have to applaud whoever did the soundtrack on this game; it's marvelous. Remember the feeling you had while watching Batman Begins and experiencing Zimmer & Newton's compositions. You'll have the same epic feeling out here too. A good dramatic mood is setup while both; combat and navigation. Diverting your attention to the voice-acting, this is where I have a few complaints. The interaction between Batman and unknown NPC's are just downright pathetic and lousy. I'm not talking about the game's lead characters or arch villains, but just regular people whom he saves. The lines delivered seem bland and expressions are wooden. Also, I'm sure you'll all agree with this (once you play the game), Alfred has grown to be a sarcastic prick in this game. I don't know how or why, but all his lines seem to be in a commanding tone and filled with silly-ass sarcasms. Makes me wonder if he is the still Wayne's butler or has he been promoted to some secret post, which allows him to speak in such a tone to Bruce. Anyway, you'll also hear voices while tapping into the inmates radio frequencies. While patrolling, they act like the news/gossip column. You'll hear them chatting about a recent event, bitc*ing about their bosses, talking crap about Batman and the likes. It's really interesting. My best voice acting award will definitely go out to Mark Hamill for his astounding performance as the Joker. His lines are filled with humour and delivered with an impact. And I can't believe they made Nolan North pull off Penguin's voice with a British accent, not bad at all.

So with all of these great ingredients mixed in, we have a great sequel from Rocksteady. However, I still feel Arkham Asylum really had something special, which I'm still not able to get from this game. It could be those darned scare-crow surprise factors or the domain of the sultry Poison Ivy. Not to say that it's a downer, but that's something to reflect on, if they ought to make another sequel. So far, I'm more than satisfied for the content offered by this game. If you're a 100% completion person, then this game will not disappoint you. Solving Riddler's challenges and gathering his trophies alone, should consume a great amount of time. Besides that, that are lots of side missions, unlockable stuff and DLC's to come. People ordering the X360 or PS3 version, be informed that you guys will have to redeem your Catwoman DLC online, via a pass that you'll get with only a new purchase of the disc. It's sort of a measure to reduce used-game sales. But that's irrelevant as the game is kick-ass and you'll have a great time with it. Pre-order your copies and put your bat-mask on.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

^^Does he grow beard with the time ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope and before you ask, he doesn't grow a mustache either.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

^^I could see stubble in Arkham Asylum during the course of game time.
*i32.tinypic.com/2lxi6ua.jpg


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

^thats a pic of arkham asylum... btw aren't you a bit obsessed with facial hair? 
And I have pre-ordered! But its the PC version so... gotta wait.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

^^that was a cool effect in AA, so why not the same in AC ? As Ethan mentioned the realistic cape worn off ensuing the mob fights, directly lifted from AA. 

I am obsessed with the attention paid to the minute details.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ oh.. very nice.. (guess batman shaves with his cryptic sequencer this time lol.. uh bad joke(looks like an electric razor)) anyways the review was very good Ethan. +1 to that. 
Alfred was always sarcastic, wasn't he, in the comics? 
wait.. nolan north for penguin?! sounds cool!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 17, 2011)

Great review Ethan.. 
Sounds like GOTY to me.
Can't wait to play this now. But to have wait till 23 nov.  
Maybe I should just get a 360 now..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^that was a cool effect in AA, so why not the same in AC ? As Ethan mentioned the realistic cape worn off ensuing the mob fights, directly lifted from AA.
> 
> I am obsessed with the attention paid to the minute details.


I might have an explanation to that as well. It's just a theory though and also a storyline spoiler. If you're interested, I can mention it out here.


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2011)

Very good review, Ethan.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy..... just as I thought...


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I might have an explanation to that as well. It's just a theory though and also a storyline spoiler. If you're interested, I can mention it out here.



wow.. the stubble is connected to the story somehow.. lol.. make sure to wrap it under spoiler part, i don't want to dumb down the surprise element.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Completed the game and wow, the ending was really good. Watch for a surprise waiting for you at the end. 

Waiting for the credits to end now.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

U finished too?!!!

And, the clisched question........I've 8800GT, would it run in my system?

(Rest of the equipment is ok, I assure)


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

^ yes. it should run pretty well.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I might have an explanation to that as well. It's just a theory though and also a storyline spoiler. If you're interested, I can mention it out here.



Sure, if it doesn't reveal the storyline/twists in Arkham City.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> U finished too?!!!
> 
> And, the clisched question........I've 8800GT, would it run in my system?
> 
> (Rest of the equipment is ok, I assure)


It will rhitwick. The engine being used is still the same as Arkham Asylum. So if that ran great, there is no reason why this game shouldn't. 



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Sure,* if it doesn't reveal the storyline/twists* in Arkham City.


Unfortunately, it does.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, what could be Ethan telling us

1. Batman does shave and there is one video clipping showing that
2. He took drugs so his stuble does not grow and he looks good on camera
3. Got exposed to bomb blast/poisonous smoke hence side effect
4. The game story does not pass to next day. game world=10 hrs only.
5. He used 10 blade razor hence the stuble is taking time to grow.
6. Every other possible reason for which someone does not grow a stuble.


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great Just waiting for PC Release. It will be same time as AC:R Release I guess!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

rhitwick, you have just managed to hit on 2 points correctly. I won't say which, but it's pretty obvious, that they are the logical ones.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

So f&@^ing annoying, we have to wait till Nov. :/ ****!


----------



## vickybat (Oct 20, 2011)

Batman arkham city has dx 11 graphics for pc.

Check the following which showcases the pc version against its console counterpart:

*Batman arkham city Pc vs console*

Also check the *PHYSX *effects below. Its far more utilized here than arkham asylum.

[YOUTUBE]9_UNRp7Wrog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Super review Ethan.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2011)

I made a big mistake buying an AMD GPU, never will I buy again an AMD GPU. 

/facedesk.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Say this once something comes out based on Source or its updated engine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm shifting to nVidia, the moment my current ATI card dies. It's not that I don't like ATI, but I wish they had better driver support.


----------



## somulesnar (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys really nvdia overpowers ati only in physx aspect. In other aspects they compete each other by giving neck to neck performance in different levels of gpu taken into account while testing. ATI cards are useful wen u plan to crossfire in the sense u can even crossfire 2 non identical models ATI cards wer as in nvdia u cannot. With this crossfire u can add another simple entry level nvdia card to enavle Physx in ur game and enjoy a whole new experience by getting awesome jaw dropping difference in ur game......
cheers..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm shifting to nVidia, the moment my current ATI card dies. It's not that I don't like ATI, but I wish they had better driver support.



I'm shifting to my beloved Green Lan... err... Company 'cause green is the strongest color... hell, all GL movie's words! I loved that movie. 

Anyway, yeah, driver suck w/ ATI. But at the time of me buying HD5850, it was teh best. Even if I waited for NV card, it would've been a 4xx series card which sucks even more. HD5850's DX11 performance in BF3 Beta >> GTX470. trololawlz. 

So I guess, not a bad choice. Me gusta.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

@somulesnar: No simply adding nVIDIA card won't enable PhysX if the primary card is an AMD card. You have to use some hacks. Has nVIDIA kept that option open, no one would be cursing them.


----------



## somulesnar (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ I mean why in hell will nvdia will open up all the advantages of using physx in the above aspect. Nvdia is independent too he also needs to sell his cards and make his own profit. So they wud liketo keep the physx concept proprietary.

If we want to experience physx we need to do some efforts atleast to enjoy the advantage. And using those hacks is like pulling a carrot frm soil in wet weather as installing those hacks are explained like fairy tales in some sites wen we search online.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 20, 2011)

somulesnar said:


> Nvdia is independent too *he* also needs to sell *his* cards and make his own profit. So *they* wud liketo keep the physx concept proprietary.
> .



TROLL ALERT:

ok now im confused ....
is nvidia a single person or a group


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

They don't need to. Just give us the option to turn on PhysX if there's a nVIDIA card in the system. They should not be bothered whether there's an AMD card present or not. They are artificially limiting the usability of their own cards. That's bad.

Enough OT.


----------



## somulesnar (Oct 20, 2011)

@v.Na5h

oops sorry my mistake i actually used he instead of they

@ Skud

Yes ofcourse but physx works even better with a primary green card. nvidia is the king of its own created concept known as physx. so if it limits the usability of its own card its for its own good . i mean if a guy gets a crossfire system he just need to put an entry level nvidia card to enable physx. Then wat happens is that the sales go down in sense of high end cards. So no sli and loss occurs to nvidia. But if he goes in the other way then a normal guy who doent now abt the hacking technique is forced to buy an sli system to enable physx and that too doing sli by buying similar types of cards. Anyways we know the hacks so wat the hell. Lets stop this arguement over here...

Cheers buddy and gud n8.....


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm shifting to nVidia, the moment my current ATI card dies. It's not that I don't like ATI, but I wish they had better driver support.



Can't agree more. Guys how will my 6870 do with the Arkham City?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 21, 2011)

@rajnusker: I guess it'll run smoothly, as you have one helluva CPU, I think it'll handle PhysX well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

Posts cleaned. Guys, I suggest you stick to the ongoing discussion, rather than jumping into another flame war. 

Revolt, rajnusker asked a legitimate query. I don't see how that amounts to spam. Geek replied accordingly. Kindly don't provoke members or get into name calling. It was completely un-called for in this case.


----------



## revolt (Oct 21, 2011)

If an old dedicated member and a mod like you ask this question.Then i must say i have no answer and i am sorry for posting that.kindly delete this post too.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

lol, this PhysX wankfest starts again.

I remember debunking this PhysX myth once and for all last time and hoped that it doesn't pop-up again. It's not like AMD cards are incapable of executing these effects. You have DirectCompute which is neutral and we have also seen immense destruction running off CPU in BF:BC2. There are neutral ways to implement these effects which are more efficient and perhaps the best thing to do. The dev of this game has decided to keep them exclusive for nVidia cards by using a proprietary API. That's that.

It is best to avoid proprietary middleware. This is what my friend has been taught who's studying Game Design at University of Abertay Dundee. (lol)

Time to stick to the game. End of.

@revolt - Don't be so hyper.


----------



## eggman (Oct 26, 2011)

My Laptop has the following specs:

```
Graphics :ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550v
Ram: 4GB
```

I could run Batman :AA in mid-high setting in around 40-50 FPS. 

Will I be able to run this game in 30 + FPS in mid-high setting?

Since the engine is same, I don't think the performance should degrade much!!


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ It should run at low-mid on 1024x768. Even my mobile 9400 ran Batman:AA at low with ~45 fps.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2011)

Nightwing DLC trailer...looks awesome

He is the *Tony Jaa* of the Batman- Arkham City

[YOUTUBE]uBBsiXyqqAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 27, 2011)

I first played arkham asylum on my 8600gt with a p4 cpu and it gave 15-20fps. When paired with i5 750, it gave close to 35fps in low-mid settings.

Arkham city has some very good physx affects as it uses the latest apex physx tool set which is very similar to havoc physics which is used in the current uncharted 3 drake's deception.
Arkham city can also be enjoyed in a similar fashion with physx off. But still i'm planning on adding a used 9500gt as a physx card with my 5750 to fully enjoy this game.

My current biostar h55-A+ has a second pci-e x4 slot which is perfect for a secondary physx card.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I first played arkham asylum on my 8600gt with a p4 cpu and it gave 15-20fps. When paired with i5 750, it gave close to 35fps in low-mid settings.
> 
> Arkham city has some very good physx affects as it uses the latest apex physx tool set which is very similar to havoc physics which is used in the current uncharted 3 drake's deception.
> Arkham city can also be enjoyed in a similar fashion with physx off. But still i'm planning on adding a used 9500gt as a physx card with my 5750 to fully enjoy this game.
> ...



I would love to do so as well, can you give me detailed information on how to make ATI and NVIDIA work together?


----------



## vickybat (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Well buddy to be honest, our forum member *cilus* has already done it. He has a 6870cfx which are primary cards and a 8800gt as physx card. There's a physx hacked driver available that bypasses nvidia driver security allowing amd card to be primary.

Give *this* a read.

Btw cilus will help me do it. Pm him to know more cause he has tried it practically.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> I would love to do so as well, can you give me detailed information on how to make ATI and NVIDIA work together?




Basically, this link should be what you will be looking for:- 

*Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff*


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks vicky and Skud for the valuable information.  Btw guys is the official system requirements out yet? I see different info. on different sites :S


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

With your system, don't bother.


----------



## somulesnar (Oct 27, 2011)

@skud

+1 for you skud.

@ rajnusker:

 here u go mate. With this gamers/buyers can very well experience the dark knight itself with jaw dropping gameplay and stunning plot.

Minimum System Requirements

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP, Vista or 7
CPU: Dual-Core CPU 2.4 Ghz
RAM: 2GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA 8800 or ATI 3800 with 512MB of VRAM
Sound: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible sound card (100% DirectX 9.0c-compatible)
DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive
Hard Drive: 17.5GB free disk space
Input Devices: 100% Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible mouse and keyboard

Recommended System Requirements

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7
CPU: Dual-Core CPU 2.5 GHz
RAM: 4GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 or ATI Radeon HD 6850 with 768MB+ of VRAM (DirectX 11 compatible)
Sound: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible sound card (100% DirectX 9.0c-compatible)
DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive
Hard Drive: 17.5 GB free disk space
Input Devices: 100% Windows XP/Vista or 7 compatible mouse and keyboard or Xbox 360 Controller for Windows

Supported Graphics Cards: 

Minimum: NVIDIA 8800 or ATI 3800

Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 or ATI Radeon HD 6850


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The game is beyond friggin' awesome. It has so much more stuff to do, besides completing the main missions. Exploration is the key out here. The city is huge. They have ditched the traditional mini-map and used a direction bar on the top of the screen, which is a really idiotic move.



wow...nice to read that...

gonna play it for sure


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> TROLL ALERT:
> 
> ok now im confused ....
> is nvidia a single person or a group



A company.




somulesnar said:


> @skud
> 
> +1 for you skud.
> 
> ...



What's with these games? The requirements are on the high! Would the game run on a 9500GT with 1360*768 resolution and all others set to the absolute minimum? My friend has this card, he wants to play it so bad.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 9, 2011)

Delayed till 25 Nov


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 9, 2011)

@vickybat dude will your mobo run the x16 slot at full speed when you plug a card in the x4 slot? My mobo will default to dual x4 if I plug in a card in the x4 slot. Which is why I am not going for hybrid physx with a used 8800gt that my friend gifted me...


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Guys this game is based on the humble Unreal Engine.. why is even everyone so worried in the first place? If you do have a somewhat lower end card( like me xD) just play at 1280X720 resolutions with physx turned off.. after all its the game that matters. can't wait for it! >.< even rocksteady is f***ing with pc gamers.


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> @vickybat dude will your mobo run the x16 slot at full speed when you plug a card in the x4 slot? My mobo will default to dual x4 if I plug in a card in the x4 slot. Which is why I am not going for hybrid physx with a used 8800gt that my friend gifted me...




That's the problem with Intel's chipsets. Not many people realize that they support fewer PCie lanes compared to AMD, and that may create problems in future as PCIe lanes are not only for addon cards but also support other controllers. Here's an excerpt from Xbit Labs MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3) mobo review:-



> A single graphics accelerator will work at full PCI Express 3.0 x16 speed, and if both slots are occupied it will be cut down in half. As for the third slot, you can install a graphics card there, too, but it will work as PCI Express 2.0 and its maximum speed will never exceed x4. Moreover, these four lanes are provided not by the CPU, but by the system core logic set. In normal mode they are used for different additional controllers, so if you have a graphics card installed into the third slot, then you will have to sacrifice one eSATA and one SATA port, both internal USB 3.0 ports, IEEE1394 (FireWire) support and two PCI slots.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> @vickybat dude will your mobo run the x16 slot at full speed when you plug a card in the x4 slot? My mobo will default to dual x4 if I plug in a card in the x4 slot. Which is why I am not going for hybrid physx with a used 8800gt that my friend gifted me...



I don't know why so many users think x4/x4 will be slow :/

HARDOCP - GTX 480 SLI x16/x16 vs. x4/x4 - GTX 480 SLI PCIe Bandwidth Perf. - x16/x16 vs. x4/x4


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Not exactly x4/x4, but still, here's something from Toms:- 


*media.bestofmicro.com/6/P/284065/original/image027.png


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm. Should i create a separate thread for pci lanes discussion ? Don't want to be the thread jacking moron here..


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

^ yup, that would be better. Let's stick to only Batman here.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

Any body know the release date of PC version . i cant wait for taking down joker again.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 21, 2011)

^22nd November.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

Are u sure about that, this time they were not delaying PC version   . any way thanks for info.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Are u sure about that, this time they were not delaying PC version   . any way thanks for info.



the PC version release date is already postponed before..
lets see tomorrow...


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 21, 2011)

yes totally sure... read at gamespy.com. It was like-  





> Batman AC gets a release date, this time really really a confirmed date


 or something like that..


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes u r right *saumik99* ,thanks for sharing info.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 22, 2011)

Did it release today or not anybody have any info.please check that.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Did it release today or not anybody have any info.please check that.



Check online digital distributors if its released then they must have it.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Did it release today or not anybody have any info.please check that.



Lol. You are dying for it. Its released, just wait for the retail copies to arrive in india if you are going that way. otherwise do it from steam.


----------



## varunb (Nov 23, 2011)

Just read this morning that the performance in DX11 version is sucking baaaaad. Devs are actually suggesting to use the DX9 for now until an update is released. TBH, this is seriously pathetic. I mean how can such a big issue make it past the testing & that too even after 5 weeks of its console release.

Here's the temp solution from WBGames:



> "PC DirectX 11 Issues Please Read
> We have received reports of performance issues from players of Batman: Arkham City on PC. After researching the matter, we found that running the game with DX 11 is causing the performance issues. We’re working on a title update to address this matter and expect to make it available in the near future.
> 
> In the meantime, a workaround for this issue is to run the game with DX 9 instead of DX 11. Instructions on how to turn off DX 11 are listed below.
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2011)

^^thats a Bad news for now....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 24, 2011)

At home. Away from my rig. 

This is the bad part about coming back to home. No gaming, no internet.

Will try this one out, as soon as I get back to Hyderabad.


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 24, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City (PC) has a ton of problems


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2011)

Robin DLC Trailer:

[youtube]RMroES7PdOw&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Already have this, Nightwing DLC and Catwoman DLC for my 360. Will try them out, once I'm done with the November titles.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 24, 2011)

You were right sumit05


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

PC users will have to wait some more to get a bug free copy of the game


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it out yet?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Is it out yet?



yes...u can check the posts about bugs in their forums...


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am thinking of buying this game.But does it require some kind of online activation?In other words,do i need an internet connection to play this game even in single player mode?
Please reply


----------



## revolt (Nov 28, 2011)

Strange the game is working fine here.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Is it working fine in dx11 mode?


----------



## revolt (Nov 28, 2011)

only few sync problems nothing more.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ You mean v-sync or lip-synching problems? Are there screen tearing issues?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

@revolt: pls post the setting u r playing in DX11 or DX9???& other settings


----------



## revolt (Nov 30, 2011)

Everything maxed.only vsync off.No not in dx9. In my dual gtx580's i am getting avg 50fps sometimes 32.It seems sometimes the game freezes and the lip sync goes out.But still it is not that bad.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ Man you have two 580's and your frames are dipping to 32 with syncing problems? Heard that rocksteady will release a patch to fix these problems.

So i guess i'll run this game in dx9 mode only. DX11 will  be unplayable for me on my 5750.


----------



## revolt (Nov 30, 2011)

Please dont ignore that i have a SLI.It seems this game dosent take advantage of that.Wait for a single gtx 580 user review or test yourself.(i dont have much time to test it in solo mode).


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

^^Yeah i knew that already buddy. I meant two 580's in sli in my previous post. Actually it isn't scaling issue but problem is in the dx11 mode. Rocksteady has admitted this and will be releasing a patch.

Besides if there are scaling issues, then your scores are equivalent to a single 580 only. Performance won't dip if there is minimal scaling. You have two 1.5gb 580's or 3gb ones? Who's the board maker ( brand)?


----------



## revolt (Nov 30, 2011)

I already got that that you knew that.what i meant was please note it may perform better on a single card than a sli one as it seems it is not taking advantage of it.Btw i have 1.5 version ZOTAC GTX 580.


----------



## Kalyan (Dec 9, 2011)

Got the game for pc on letsbuy. Does anyone know how to use the codes given? I got two codes, one is the cd key and the other is a "Earth One batman skin" redeem code. On the box, it was written to activate the pass to unlock catwoman. But no details of where to unlock. How to activate the code? 
Also, when I am redeeming the skin code in windows live, it is giving me an error code: 800700e8 and unable to redeem it.

How to update the game to the latest patch? when google'd, I didn't find any download link even in the official site and the mention was that steam automatically updates the game. How do I update it without steam?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2011)

Kalyan said:


> Got the game for pc on letsbuy. Does anyone know how to use the codes given? I got two codes, one is the cd key and the other is a "Earth One batman skin" redeem code. On the box, it was written to activate the pass to unlock catwoman. But no details of where to unlock. How to activate the code?


The Catwoman DLC code needs to be entered within the game. When you start a new game, it will inform you that Catwoman is an additional playable character and then it will present you with the option to redeem your code or continue the game without her. This is what I was presented with on the Xbox 360. I'm assuming, the same options would prevail on PC too. 



> How to update the game to the latest patch? when google'd, I didn't find any download link even in the official site and the mention was that steam automatically updates the game. How do I update it without steam?


Unfortunately, the patch is only available by Steam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

Any news when the bug free patch for PC will be released?


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 9, 2011)

GFWL automatically downloads the patch during login. The game runs fine in DX 9 though. I am currently at Penguin's subway den.


----------



## baKu (Dec 9, 2011)

i ordered my arkham city copy from flipkart.com a few days ago...and tried putting on to dx11 on my 6950 the dx11 performance really suks ... as on net it was published that the patch has been released on steam...but didnt mention anything about GFWL users...so i login'd with my GFWL account so that it wud download the patch..but nothin haappned...even  googl'd a lot about it but came up with nothin...is the patch has been released on GFWL....? any idea about it?


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 9, 2011)

=/ The patch does not really say anything about dx11 performance.. it fixes some secondary issues.. i think the dx11 patch has not even been released yet.


----------



## baKu (Dec 10, 2011)

ohh okk.....den have to w8 again for the patch....it does look ggod in dx9 but wanna take advantage of my dx11 card...n infact there will be more performance in dx11..!!!!


----------



## masterkd (Dec 13, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The Catwoman DLC code needs to be entered within the game. When you start a new game, it will inform you that Catwoman is an additional playable character and then it will present you with the option to redeem your code or continue the game without her. This is what I was presented with on the Xbox 360. I'm assuming, the same options would prevail on PC too.



nope in my PC it didn't ask for me that way!!
Anyone here knows how to enter bonus codes??is it GFWL reedem code option??

Anyway My game got updated too in GFWL login but that doesn't solve any DX11 performance issue..in the main menu I'm barely getting 3-4 fps..tried bencemark once and avg fps was 48 but still playing in DX9!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to break your link PC guys. Just wanted to barge in to brag that this is my first 1000/1000 achievement game for the X360 . Stopped playing it coz Skyrim came out. Must have put 50 hours into this game.


----------



## prankie (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, I just bought Arkham city, took 20 min for installation.. and when I run it, game is lagging at several occassions... My system configuration is in the signature, please don't tell me that it can't handle the game.. i have heard of dx11 issues with the game, is that affecting the performance in my system? Resolution: 1600x900


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 21, 2011)

Try to play on DX9. I am able to play it on 40-50 fps on 1600x900 on my laptop.


----------



## prankie (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought this game from letsbuy.i registered today for live id, but when i started the game using that id. I got an error that cd key is already in use!! I contacted Micrsosoft customer care via chat. Here is the log:


> Privacy Statement
> You are now chatting with 'Michael Y'.
> 
> PRIYANK: HI
> ...



Please help me!!


----------



## masterkd (Dec 22, 2011)

^this is the problem of cheap retailers like e-xpress(buying game disks in spindles from poland and making package as cheap as possible)..contact letsbuy and contact e-xpress also..tell them everything and provide them the contact no. too..you have a hard fight ahead..good luck!!


----------



## eggman (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank god for Flipkart. No hassle 
I got the game from there (actually 4 GFWL Games, never faced an issue)


----------



## prankie (Dec 22, 2011)

@masterkd
Can you help me with the contact info of ex-press? I have sent a mail to letsbuy already.


----------



## ghantaukay (Dec 22, 2011)

I installed Batman Arkham City and played a few games offline. I want to go online now that I have a 3G connection but whenever I try to get registered online I get the message "Game Key already registered". When I had installed the game I had keyed in the Game Key, and now the same key wont work as I have explained before. What should I do? And do you think that game play will get benefited by going online in Batman AC like it does in Dirt3? If not can I just carry on with my offline account and go on playing?


----------



## prankie (Dec 22, 2011)

Just had the chat with Lets Buy representative and they passed the ball back to M$'s court stating they are the manufacturer and if there is a issue regarding key, then its microsoft's fault and they have to look into it.!!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2011)

Now I know why Batman doesn't grow a beard 

b/w don't u guys think this version of batman is having a bit fast gameplay than the earlier one?!

And, I've activated Catwoman code...and playing with her too. She seems to be having a different set of goals!

Does she interact with batman in later part of the game (apart from TwoFace's part)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Now I know why Batman doesn't grow a beard
> 
> b/w don't u guys think this version of batman is having a bit fast gameplay than the earlier one?!
> 
> ...


Gameplay is definitely amped up. Especially, when you play as Catwoman. Her moves are swift and counter attacks are pretty good. She does interact with Batman, but that's close to the end. Her story could have been developed further, had Rocksteady focused their attention to her character in this game. But all we get is 4-5 of her playable missions, which are quite pointless.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 23, 2011)

prankie said:


> @masterkd
> Can you help me with the contact info of ex-press? I have sent a mail to letsbuy already.


e-xpress interactive software Pvt. Ltd.
tell letsbuy to talk to GFWL team once atleast..it would be much easier with local retail however..did you send them the chatlog?


----------



## prankie (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^
Yes, I sent them the chat log as well, and now I have also looped in Express Games. lets see what happens.


----------



## revolt (Dec 26, 2011)

prankie said:


> Just had the chat with Lets Buy representative and they passed the ball back to M$'s court stating they are the manufacturer and if there is a issue regarding key, then its microsoft's fault and they have to look into it.!!


These idiots should be kicked.Dude sweet talk dosent help here.If you dont value your money then dont even call them,Otherwise dont talk to them so politely if you dont mind being their football.Its your right to get a legitimate key.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just started playing arkham city-the game works fine but the in game audio distorts severely while the cut scenes are shown-it becomes so annoying that i find it very difficult to continue playing any further.Is there a way to fix this issue?I am running it in direct X 9 mode at medium settings.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 27, 2011)

have all your drivers and essential softwares(directx, .net framework,GFWL etc.) updated..may help!!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

hey guys....can anyone tell me how do u retrieve the Riddler trophies that are in traps??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys my FPS is dropping below 30 sometimes, is that normal? On highest graphic settings with HW acceleration enabled, what should be the optimal settings?

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/4828/batmanac.jpg

Please advice.
TIA.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2012)

Is anyone playing the Deadshot side mission...for some reason m not able to find the Deadshot's second victim...I reached the marker shown in the map but couldn't find anything....pls help....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2012)

Second victim is on the road...just cross the divider.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2012)

Started this game. The world is not that huge compared to other open world games. But the depth and detail is making for it.

Now confronting Penguin in Ice Berg Lounge.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Second victim is on the road...just cross the divider.



i can't see anything on the road where the marker points...which divider are you talking about it??


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> i can't see anything on the road where the marker points...which divider are you talking about it??


Which stage? A screenshot?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Which stage? A screenshot?





abhidev said:


> Is anyone playing the Deadshot side mission...for some reason m not able to find the Deadshot's second victim...I reached the marker shown in the map but couldn't find anything....pls help....





rhitwick said:


> Second victim is on the road...just cross the divider.



Use the Bat Vision


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2012)

Now fighting with Mr.Freeze. This guy is a bit tricky.

One thing. Encounter with Ra's felt a lot similar to scarecrow encounters in Arkham Asylum. Which is awesome.


----------



## prankie (Jan 11, 2012)

revolt said:
			
		

> These idiots should be kicked.Dude sweet talk dosent help here.If you dont value your money then dont even call them,Otherwise dont talk to them so politely if you dont mind being their football.Its your right to get a legitimate key.



Finally after lots of mails, yesterday I got another CD-Key..


----------



## masterkd (Jan 12, 2012)

prankie said:


> Finally after lots of mails, yesterday I got another CD-Key..



congratz..now happy playing!!


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 12, 2012)

I started the game.......Its awesome. Just defeated Ra's and reached the GCPD building. One of the best game in recent times.

I also want to know how much more time will it take to complete the story mode??
I have only this game left in stock right now and want to know for how many days(or hours) can I play it??


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 12, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> I started the game.......Its awesome. Just defeated Ra's and reached the GCPD building. One of the best game in recent times.
> 
> I also want to know how much more time will it take to complete the story mode??
> I have only this game left in stock right now and want to know for how many days(or hours) can I play it??



The story finished at 32% for me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 13, 2012)

If you play game straight up without playing any side quests.. based on the difficulty, the Story mode will last 8-10hours.

For challenge maps,side quests, riddles.. it will take another 40+ hours I think.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 13, 2012)

Finished the main story @ 52% clocking 19hr 48min(gameplay tracker)


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine is showing 18% complete. Looks like I can stretch the game for 1 more week if I play side missions.


----------



## prankie (Jan 13, 2012)

masterkd said:
			
		

> congratz..now happy playing!!



I have got the new key but the problem is that I have completed almost the complete game with the offline profile..  now what to do with this key?


----------



## revolt (Jan 13, 2012)

prankie said:


> I have got the new key but the problem is that I have completed almost the complete game with the offline profile..  now what to do with this key?


congrats first.

You can sell it if you dont need it.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 18, 2012)

How can we take those riddler trophies where we have to activate many pressure pads simultaneously? I don't have clue.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

*Game sets guinness world record*

Batman Arkham City &bull; Arkham City sets new Guinness World Record


----------



## masterkd (Jan 24, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> How can we take those riddler trophies where we have to activate many pressure pads simultaneously? I don't have clue.





Spoiler



use explosive gel


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 26, 2012)

masterkd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> use explosive gel



It does not seem to work!!!!!
What to do now?? I mean those pressure pads where we stand on it and it activates and when we get off it gets deactivated.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

Well Started this game

I must say its superb game...graphics is very well optimized than first part also the gameplay(combat moves) & yeah the depth is increased a lot...

detailing is well done...it will be an enjoying experience for sure.

*Q:How many of u completed the whole game 100% (all things in views stats)?*
*Q:Can I do side-missions after completing story missions?*


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

^^Other than riddles all is 100%.
Yup you can do side missions after completing the story.
You get tho roam in city after game is over for collectibles riddles side quest etc.

Watchout for freaky awesome costumes of Cat-babe.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

For 100% you need to collect all collectibles, solve all puzzles, do all side missions.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

To find mr. freeze stolen equipment was toughest....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

Guys the AR Reality Training Lvl 3 is tough one?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

all are moderately tough...nothing very hard.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys the AR Reality Training Lvl 3 is tough one?



For you It shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys the AR Reality Training Lvl 3 is tough one?


Better finish the stoy first then the side quest.
More importantly you can(should) skip the riddle solving part and focus on main story and try collecting Trophies along with it and try to complete the story-based side quest when they shoot up on your map...As you would be knowing all of the side quest are progress based so you can indulge alternately in main story and hunting down side quest mission and it makes much more sense and gives coherent  game play.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys the AR Reality Training Lvl 3 is tough one?



yea..keep dashing to the walls


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2012)

Are the DLC bundled with game or we have to download them separate?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 4, 2012)

^^Separately.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

Some are included some are seperate. I don't exactly remember which are included which arn't.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 4, 2012)

Most Important DLC ;The Catwoman DLC comes pre-bundled with PC Version of the game.
Rest are Nightwing Pack/Robin Pack which are basically skin packs are most integrated into pc version of the game so all major DLC are bundled.

The upcoming Harley quin DLC which is story based has to be downloaded separately.Harley quin DLC is going to be the first major original DLC for PC gamers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

^ok could someday list down DLC here


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^ok could someday list down DLC here



Catwoman DLC
Robin DLC
Nightwing DLC
HarleyQuin DLC(Upcoming)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

Catwoman is my favorite.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah 4 missions for free for pc gamers unlike consoles player who have to buy it separately but thats mainly a compensation for delayed release of pc version.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2012)

Help me out with this...

there is a riddler trophy i can see in my map.
its at the bottom of industrial district outside the boundary but how to get it?

also

in Wonder City: Collapsed streets there is one above batman head but is covered by a weak wood?how to destroy that to get the trophy?


----------



## masterkd (May 10, 2012)

use google you'll get guide for all trophies


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2012)

masterkd said:


> use google you'll get guide for all trophies



Ultimate answer


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

Finally Completed....took heck lot of time to do so.

Completed all side-missions
Collected all riddler trophies & all riddler secrets

I'll give (9/10) to this game


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2012)

^^ 100% completion ??


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

not the full 100% if u include the DLC part...
played the DLC for 2to 3 days then stopped


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

The Mystery Man is a pointer for next game in the series IMO...


----------



## Prongs298 (May 14, 2012)

guys i am stuck at that part where 


Spoiler



cat-babe has to fight ivy-babe and then ivy catches her and the scene shifts to the cutscene where joker is telling batman that he has bad blood which is now in batman and the rest of gotham and then he throws batman out in water and it says to press the right mouse to skip or the game will stop responding. i press the right mouse but nothing happens. it gets black. i can access the pause menu but it stays black.



help me.


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> guys i am stuck at that part where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Just remove the files "1_02.usm" through to "2_03 PT2.usm" from the BmGame/MoviesStereo folder.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Just remove the files "1_02.usm" through to "2_03 PT2.usm" from the BmGame/MoviesStereo folder.



 worked perfect. thanks


----------



## suyash24seven (May 15, 2012)

so looking forward to play this game! 

just one question:
the laptop i am buying is a second gen i5, 2.5GHz, 4GB RAM, nvidia geforce 630m 2gb graphics card. will it be able to properly run this game?

thanks a lot


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 15, 2012)

^^Quite easily. Mine is 1st gen corei3, 1GB HD5730 and it gives 30-40 fps at high settings(1366X768) so yours should give much more..


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 15, 2012)

But wikipedia states that, to run the game in full settings one needs a 6970 :O


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

How many of you have completed the game 100%? I am playing on X360 and have all the achievements. The challenges were awesome!


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> But wikipedia states that, to run the game in full settings one needs a 6970 :O



at 1920*1080 res.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> How many of you have completed the game 100%? I am playing on X360 and have all the achievements. The challenges were awesome!



if u are asking about the total completion then I did 72%


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> if u are asking about the total completion then I did 72%



Yeah was asking about the total completion. This was one of the few games that i didnt put down after finishing the main story line.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> Yeah was asking about the total completion. This was one of the few games that i didnt put down after finishing the main story line.



Then it will take a hell lot of time bcoz the DLC challenges are very very dificult
specially the Xtreme ones....


----------



## spacescreamer (Aug 9, 2012)

DLC challenges arent difficult.
On the last one here.. Harley Quinn's revenge and it is nothing intimidating .. half way through..


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 9, 2012)

i just got this game from flipkart and the graphics are mind blowing... looking at the gameplay and the way i am playing i may not finish the game even in a month...lol...  i am surprised many here have even completed the game!!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 9, 2012)

> if u are asking about the total completion then I did 72%



100% completed


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> 100% completed



welldone....


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 10, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> 100% completed



how long did it take bro?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

Question: Should I play Arkham Asylum first?

and What resolutions should I be running for Full Ultra on this config.. 


> i5 2400 | DH67BL | G.Skill Ripjaws 2x 4 GB | FSP SAGA II 500W | CM 430 Black Elite | MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC | XBox 360 Controller



EDIT: forget it.. I ordered a copy of Arkham City from FlipKart


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Arkham Asylum right? congrats . 
You can run ultra on max resolution supported by you monitor . This game is optimized very well.

In case Arkham city you should turn off directx11 features and you'll be fine.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ Arkham Asylum right? congrats .
> You can run ultra on max resolution supported by you monitor . This game is optimized very well.
> 
> In case Arkham city you should turn off directx11 features and you'll be fine.



Sorry for the confusion.. I ordered Arkham City  .. I can do 1080p on my monitor..


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

^^Must have ordered Darksiders 2


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

@RCuber
Your PC can handle ultra details for that game.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Must have ordered Darksiders 2


Those games scares the sh!t out of me  so no.. 


gameranand said:


> @RCuber
> Your PC can handle ultra details for that game.


Thanks


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL. Darksiders is not a survival horror game, its a hack n slash game. Kind of like DMC series.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

^^  

BTW I read that the game a issue when run in DX11 mode.. is it true? any official patches released for that? .. also whats the DRM ? Steam ?


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

^just off directx11 features for this game.

Its Huge performance hurdle in this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 16, 2012)

Play Arkham Asylum first. It's a good head-start. And you'll know what happened to Joker.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 16, 2012)

> how long did it take bro?



Full One Day For all Additional Content(Trophies,Collectibles etc.) (i have also downloaded all collectibles walk through from youtube) from 7.AM TO 9P.M except Meals and 2 Days for Campaign and New Game+

I think People behind this game are really Talented in how to make a Batman Game Perfectly which the Amazing Spider Man could not achieve(Some of the concept are taken from Batman Arkham City like Counter icons and Free flow)

10/10


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Play Arkham Asylum first. It's a good head-start. And you'll know what happened to Joker.



Nooooooooooooo I am pumped for Arkham City


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Nooooooooooooo I am pumped for Arkham City



play AA first. Else you will miss the story quite a bit. AC is a very good sequel


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ no kidding. its like watching TDKR backwards!!
play AA then AC. 
PLAYING THE GAME(S) AT YOUR OWN PACE DURING HOLIDAYS IS TOOOOOO GOOOOD


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have 100 hrs with me   ,ill watch the gameplay of AA


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

GFWL......


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

i have it on ps3
gfx are great (that coming from apc gamer is a big thing!)
had doubt between uncharted 3 and this 
am glad i bought this one though u3 is great in its own accord!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I don't have 100 hrs with me   ,ill watch the gameplay of AA



Where is fun in that. Come on Play it. Don't complete 100% if you don't want to but play it. You won't regret.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sigh.... My copy of AC is out for delivery .

What a #FAIL.... Why didn't anyone inform me about save file bug  I played for about 3 hrs reached till "Breaking into Jokers office" . had to close it, restarted the game .. and everything is gone   

im done for the day. please post the official Patch links.. 

On topic.. Game is excellent. getting used to the controls and indications. first time playing such game. 

one question .. when engaging a thug, there is lightning kinda symbol on his head.. should I Tackle or Attack in such case?

EDIT: running at 1080p,  all settings maxed out. getting a average FPS of 40-50.. occasional framedrops  but it does not hinder the gameplay.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys... replies please!!!


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh you don't know the main thing of batman combat style. Than indication on a thug's head tell you that he is about to attack you , now if you are playing with keyboard mouse , press right mouse button for a counter attack. In case of xbox360 controller press y.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

strangely.. sometime pressing Y didn't work.. need to spend some more time in the game.. 

BTW.. can you give me the link for the official update ?


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

Its all timing matter, you'll get hang of it soon.
Can't find official link but saw many illegal torrents providing all patches. See google.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2012)

Is the save bug due to GFWL ?


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

^Don't know. i never faced such bug


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is the save bug due to GFWL ?


I think so.. :S how to fix it.. I had previously faced such issue, but I don't recall which game or how I fixed it..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

had a issue with GFWL, removed and reinstalled .. now save works.. enjoying the game.. but loads of deviations from main plot  

BTW.. regarding upgrades.. which come in handy on combat.. there are so many


----------



## Renny (Aug 19, 2012)

Can I run this game at 720p on a C2D E4400, 2GB RAM and a 9400GT card?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2012)

GFWL is a PITA. Mine used to crash when starting and loggin in in GTA 4.

Choose the combat style you prefer most.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Can I run this game at 720p on a C2D E4400, 2GB RAM and a 9400GT card?



I guess it can at low settings.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

I finished the Main Mission 

I was not tracking my progress so was a little surprised when the story got over  .. 
read that it will take 50+ hrs.. I think that's for whole game 100%.  main story I think I completed it in 15 hrs.. (on easy :-s) 

the story was interesting, kept me on my seat the whole Sunday evening.. I dont think I will continue to play this game.. let me check the side missions interests me.

EDIT: Holly Crap .. look at the time :O , I never even stayed up this late for BF3!!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ Completion percentage ??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it was 38%


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Too low. Try harder and play it, less than 60-70% is like you haven't fully enjoyed which was offered to you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I think it was 38%



Did u solved all riddler puzzles & trophies?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

If he would have then the percentage would have been hgher.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 20, 2012)

Victor Zsasz's missions were intriguing. I loved tracing this phonecall with mouse. (lawl?)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Too low. Try harder and play it, less than 60-70% is like you haven't fully enjoyed which was offered to you.


now at 59% 



Zangetsu said:


> Did u solved all riddler puzzles & trophies?


doing that.. not sure about the current count of solved riddles and trophies. some are very tricky 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Victor Zsasz's missions were intriguing. I loved tracing this phonecall with mouse. (lawl?)



Xbox 360 Controller FTW  

BTW how many hostages does the riddler have? I think I have rescued 3.

EDIT: one strange issues with unlocks.. I had to unlock certain perks multiple times. i.e., even if I had unlocked a perk it would still show up as still locked during the next level up.. this happened at least 8 times  .. I check if it was a Live issue, but I could see I was always logged into live.

The game is a winner.. really good SP.. with so many thugs to beatup and so many riddles to solve, there is no need for MP at all  .. 
Also can I chose a side mission to play on or activate ? cause I am trying to play the "Identity Thief" side mission but I have no clue what to do


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2012)

do they fight challenges count into total gameplay or just the in-game riddles and side quests?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2012)

abhidev said:


> do they fight challenges count into total gameplay or just the in-game riddles and side quests?



Nope...the Extra Challenges are also counted in game percentage 
so 100% means u completed everything


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

@ Rcuber
Nice to know that you are still enjoying the game. 

As for challenges yes they do count in completion of the game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2012)

On my way to Joker to get the cure. Story is getting quite intrresting. Juat wished I was better in fighting multiple enemies was better.


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> On my way to Joker to get the cure. Story is getting quite intrresting. Juat wished I was better in fighting multiple enemies was better.



i think you didn't played first game ? Keep up , you 'll soon get used to it. Its very simple to master.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Alok said:


> i think you didn't played first game ? Keep up , you 'll soon get used to it. Its very simple to master.



Obviously I have played Arkham Asylum and even completed it.
It's that enemies just overload me in this game. But yeah this game is a great sequel and even better than AA to be honest.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Obviously I have played Arkham Asylum and even completed it.
> It's that enemies just overload me in this game. But yeah this game is a great sequel and even better than AA to be honest.



You play with KB right ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

@gameranand Yeah. I play with Keyboard-Mouse. Why is it easier with a controller? Well they will give aim assist and other things with controller obviously.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am getting black borders in batman arkham city whenever i am changing games resolution less than 1920x1080.?
i changed refresh rates also and all scaling tweaks in Amd CCC, but hard luck.
please help.

GPU HD870
Benq hd2220 eco


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @gameranand Yeah. I play with Keyboard-Mouse. Why is it easier with a controller? Well they will give aim assist and other things with controller obviously.



Getting combo is seamless and all thats why. When you have a controller you would actually want more enemies to get a big combo. 



nikku_hot123 said:


> I am getting black borders in batman arkham city whenever i am changing games resolution less than 1920x1080.?
> i changed refresh rates also and all scaling tweaks in Amd CCC, but hard luck.
> please help.
> 
> ...



What GPU again 6870 or 7870 ??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

^^Typo its 7870.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I am getting black borders in batman arkham city whenever i am changing games resolution less than 1920x1080.?
> i changed refresh rates also and all scaling tweaks in Amd CCC, but hard luck.
> please help.
> 
> ...



Check in monitor for Aspect Ratio.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2013)

Try some tweaks in Radeon Pro and see if that helps.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ i tried all available tweaks and tricks, like scaling and gpu scaling options but no luck. Now in none of the games full screen play is working


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ i tried all available tweaks and tricks, like scaling and gpu scaling options but no luck.* Now in none of the games full screen play is working*


so,its not the problem with a single game...
update to latest video driver 13.1


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> so,its not the problem with a single game...
> update to latest video driver 13.1



It's the latest driver 13.1..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> It's the latest driver 13.1..



then look in ATI Forums...perhaps u will find similar issue


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> It's the latest driver 13.1..



Try reinstalling the GPU drivers.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2013)

did you atleast try what I said ?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> did you atleast try what I said ?



I checked that.. No luck. I got that working with some tweaks in ccc. First i changed hdtv scaling to 720p@60fps then i restarted the game in 720p, then alt+enter to make it in windowed mode and again alt+enter, and voila!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I checked that.. No luck. I got that working with some tweaks in ccc. First i changed hdtv scaling to 720p@60fps then i restarted the game in 720p, then alt+enter to make it in windowed mode and again alt+enter, and voila!!!!



Ah ha...Good for you...  BTW why do you play at lower res, I guess 7870 can handle this game at 1080p.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah ha...Good for you...  BTW why do you play at lower res, I guess 7870 can handle this game at 1080p.



I know.. But if something not happens my way i feel itchy


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I know.. But if something not happens my way i feel itchy



Yeah I know the feeling.


----------

